# Here's A Nice Eco-drive



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I saw this on German E-bay, rather nice I thourght







Reading the Translation it's the first metal cased radio controled watch. I'm not to sure what the dial at the bottom tells you but a great looking watch what ever it dose.

translation of spec.

* Eco drive with 2 years dark course reserve

* High-grade steel housing

* WR200

* Register ring for flight data evaluation

* massif high-grade steel bracelet

* Date with 3 o'clock

* Radio clock with slide rule function

* Date with 3 o'clock

* Mineral glass

* Absolutely precise zone time attitude

* Time difference announcement

* Receipt level announcement

* Receipt result

* Transmission call key

* Bolted high-grade steel soil

* Crown with flank protection

* Leuchtzeiger + shining indices

* antrazitfarbenes dial

* Diameter 42,5mm - Height approx. 13,3mm


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice watch Mike, it was discussed here a few weeks ago :

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...?showtopic=4356


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SORRY, I MISSED THAT THREAD









HEAD HUNG IN SHAME









MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem I miss loads of them,


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Impressive spec., but I think the dial is far too busy.......too much going on!!!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

I was interested in this one i even got a quote on it very impressive spec it comes

in a kit with spare strap screwdriver etc,but i must agree with Griff the dail is very

busy,undecided now.

















Cheers Mal


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

waaaw









buzy dial indeed, but still very goodlooking...

if it's not the looks that persuade you it must be the functions...

never needing a battery, always running perfectly on time,

and water resistant up to 200 meters.............









If I had the money I would go for it!

unfortunatly I haven't...









gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Awesome looking watches IMO.I would buy one,but cash prevents it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mal,

I love those two you listed,

What sort of price are we talking??

Roger


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Just decided, have pulled the trigger on the Citizen Pilot Eco-Drive.should be here

by the end of the week,will post some pics when it gets here.

Roger>>>>>> $297 USD delivered from HK.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger>>>>>> $297 USD delivered from HK.


Thanks Mal...great looking watch IMHO

Roger


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Should have been posting pics of the Citizen eco-drive pilot,but alas no.I ordered

it on Tues got the tracking # great,it arrived in the UK Wed even better,then it was

sent to Parcelforce24 international parcels depot in Shrewsbury which is about an

half-hour drive from me,got another tracking# it said it would be delivered today

so 6-oclock came & nothing so i phoned their call center they put my details on

the screen, err we have a problem sir the driver could not find your address,i said

you are joking,he said no it was on the screen 5-40pm having difficulty finding

address,he then said would you like it re-delivered? but i cant give you time for

tomorrow,so Hong Kong to UK less than a day.45 miles 2 days!! so i am just a

little Pissed Off,thanks for listening.

PS...The one i got was the Asian only ,i have seen them here with Nighthawk on

the dail wich is the western model.

Cheers Mal


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Hong Kong to UK less than a day.45 miles 2 days!!


Hi Mal

That sounds entirely normal for Parcelforce - don't forget that Parcelforce = Parcelfarce









Great looking watch btw - I look forward to hearing what you think of it and seeing some piccies


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Mal,

Has the eagle landed???

eh..I mean has the watch arived?

First impression???

Gregor


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Mal52 said:


> PS...The one i got was the Asian only ,i have seen them here with Nighthawk on the dail wich is the western model.


Hi Mal,

I'm curious........if it's an "Asian only", do you know which transmitter(s) it would lock onto / look for?

There are 2 main candidates in Europe:

1. Rugby

2. Mainflingen (just outside Frankfurt)

The radio controlled Casios Roy sells look for both of these signals

Do you know which the Citizen will look for?

Just curious


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

took delivery of a Nighthawk on tuesday, as shown by Mal52 above.

Well pleased with it so far, and for once, it has a bracelet which I find comfortable.

Like my previous eco drive, seems very accurate. I want to try the 6 months running on one charge, but cant face locking it in the drawer for 6 months!.

I am just beginniong to think that I should have bought one of Roys new YES range....curses!!....they remind me of a quartz version of certain Corum and U/Nardin models...curse you Roy...why are you always trying to seperate me from my cash????

Roger


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Its here Citizen Eco-Drive Pilot,what a lot of watch for the money,heres a few quick

pics.A great second strap on deployment & cool blue lume

The Kit










The Watch



















Cheers Mal


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That is cool,well done.The kit looks great


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes - cool 24hr device!

I thought of one of these as well. However now i've seen the Yes Solstice..........

Think I will have one for my anniversary/Christmas. I really cannot justify one now - after what I just got. Trish's first words will be 'What's the ----ing point? You'll have the JLC on for next 3 weeks!'

This is my problem. I must get into the habit of alternating. I know the Jaeger is new, but must make an effort. Will wear it rest of weekend, then give my AP an airing Monday. Then try my hardest to wear DN another day. Gawd.......what a dilemma


----------

